# Do You Own a Bicycle?



## clarkekent (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

@clarkekent

They are quite a fashionable, popular women's bike.

Used to.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I still have the bicycle i had as a teen. But I haven't used it for about a decade. (Not that i used it a lot back then. Because of SA)


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Can't live without it*

fury into self-propelled speed

big hills
up 'n' down everywhere terrain varied

beating traffic is a penchant. Overtaking buses, or letting them go

all focus is finding space or allocating / granting it to any moving object √

Any static thing mocked limply


----------



## VanitysFiend (Jun 13, 2016)

Bought one a few months age around the time I joined this forum, only really use it for travelling to a from work though, plus it interferes with pokemon go


----------



## chefdave (Dec 16, 2013)

I bought a mountain bike after experiencing ongoing car problems my (useless) mechanic was unable to fix.

It was a great purchase. Cycling can be a very enjoyable way to keep fit. Much better than the gym!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I do. One of these days I should buy a good one though


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

Yep. It has been with me for like 10 years


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

No, I don't know how to ride one.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I do, and i use it a lot. Been biking for roughly 15 years now.

It's my main mode of transportation. I even ride during the winter when it's possible. I'm thinking of buying an older bike just for that. Not a fan of riding my good bike through cold, snow and salt.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

No it's been 10 years since I've used a bicycle regularly had a mountain bike , still have my BMX somewhere from when I was around 10 though should fix the old gal up some day, I used to jump many things ...


----------



## Lostintheshuffle (Sep 13, 2015)

My ex kept my bike and sold it. I can't afford to buy a new one


----------



## teopap (May 12, 2013)

I own a hybrid bike because I'm poor and couldn't afford a car. I used it for basic needs at the beginning, but gradually I loved it so much and started using it for short or long trips like going for cycling in the mountains or cycling throughout my county. My record is I think 50 miles in one day.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Yes but I haven't ridden it in 4 years when I randomly plucked up the courage to take a ride around town. It was nervewracking because it'd been so long that I'd almost forgotten how to balance.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

yeah i ride my bike to work


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

It's my dream! Haven't ridden it since I was 12 years old. I used to love it so much. Would be awesome to have my own bike and ride again.
But wait, I have agoraphobia and I could only ride it in summer/late spring. So it would probably stand here all the time.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

teopap said:


> I own a hybrid bike because I'm poor and couldn't afford a car. I used it for basic needs at the beginning, but gradually I loved it so much and started using it for short or long trips like going for cycling in the mountains or cycling throughout my county. My record is I think 50 miles in one day.


Must be nice to ride in Greece all year round. I should move to a place with no snow during the winter.

Are the drivers nice there or are they road raging like over here in Canada?


----------



## teopap (May 12, 2013)

Scrub-Zero said:


> Must be nice to ride in Greece all year round. I should move to a place with no snow during the winter.
> 
> Are the drivers nice there or are they road raging like over here in Canada?


In my place it's quite beautiful. I have nice forests, waterfalls & streams around me, about 1 hour cycling from my home. Cycling hills and being warm at the end of the ride and then swimming into cold mountain streams is amazing.
Most of the drivers are ok, but there are dangerous drivers and some who like to rage to cyclists.
I must notice though that there are NO bike roads in my country, but there are beautiful places to go for cycling.
Not the ideal country with specifications for cycling. I think netherlands is the top country for cycling.


----------



## JayDivision (Aug 23, 2010)

Yep, a crappy cheap used bike that's breaking down. But it helped eliminate the cost of going to work, so i can't bash it too much.

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I haven't ridden a bike since I was a kid.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes. I used to like to ride into downtown on the summer weekends, about 22 miles rt, but oddly haven't done that at least since spring.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No, my last bike I was getting kind of heavy for it so stopped using it. A cousin insisted on me giving it to her son. He crashed it into a car(he wasn't hurt). Ironically, I think he weighed about the same as me at the time. Very big teen.

Last time I biked was with a rental bike on Mackinac Island in 2008 or 2009.


----------



## chomp (Aug 22, 2016)

VaderEL said:


> No, I don't know how to ride one.


Same with me, never learned how. At least we're not the only ones!


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No, but then again, I don't own a unicycle either.

These days it would probably help if you could do some kind of circus tricks. Politics would take you if nothing else.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Nop...my joints hurt whenever I do anything fun *sigh*


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

chomp said:


> Same with me, never learned how. At least we're not the only ones!


Yeah, I missed my chance to learn it early-on, personally. I never got past riding just a small bike with training wheels as a 3 or 4 year old (I sure was sad when I found out it was given away, though..) My dad had wanted to teach me with my brother's bike at one point but I was never really interested. Now I always got embarrassed when they would take out the mountain bikes in any P.E. class and I would be one of the only 2 or 3 three people who didn't how to ride. I tried in middle school in 8th grade but it was scary/difficult for me to keep my balance (I keep thinking I'll fall to the side with the bike) and one of my classmates told me it's a father thing to teach. I felt bad now because he could've taught me that too but I didn't care at the time.  I guess that's one of the reasons I still don't know how to swim, either.

It looked really fun how everyone was going around the fields in school one time. I felt so left out I couldn't join. :sigh I'd try to learn now but I'm too embarrassed to go out in public for it.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

VaderEL said:


> Yeah, I missed my chance to learn it early-on, personally. I never got past riding just a small bike with training wheels as a 3 or 4 year old (I sure was sad when I found out it was given away, though..) My dad had wanted to teach me with my brother's bike at one point but I was never really interested. Now I always got embarrassed when they would take out the mountain bikes in any P.E. class and I would be one of the only 2 or 3 three people who didn't how to ride. I tried in middle school in 8th grade but it was scary/difficult for me to keep my balance (I keep thinking I'll fall to the side with the bike) and one of my classmates told me it's a father thing to teach. I felt bad now because he could've taught me that too but I didn't care at the time.  I guess that's one of the reasons I still don't know how to swim, either.
> 
> It looked really fun how everyone was going around the fields in school one time. I felt so left out I couldn't join. :sigh I'd try to learn now but I'm too embarrassed to go out in public for it.


It's never too late!


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Nope contraptiods of the devil.


----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)

Yeah. Going for a bike ride very early in the morning or in the middle of the night when hardly anyone is out is a lot of fun. I don't much care for riding my bike the rest of the day because of traffic, exhaust fumes, and obviously social anxiety.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Yes. We don't have a spesific place to put bicycles inside of the apartment and we don't want to put them outside of the building for some reasons so it stays in our balcony with my sisters'. It's hard to take down it everytime I want to so I rarely use it. I really enjoy using it though.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

No, I havn't actually ridden a bike for many years, though did used to in the 90s/very early 00s. Don't think I was a very safe cyclist, and probably occasionally had minor crashes. My (originally second hand) road bike and my dad's old mountain bike sat rusting in the garden here for several years, but have now gone.


----------



## crashburn1975 (Aug 26, 2016)

*My bike is my world!*

Cycling is my world although I am no professional. I cycle for the sheer pleasure of it and like my reading and writing it is another form of escapism.

I love the fresh air and the freedom and it gets me outside and it's nice to see people even though I only glance at them briefly.

I am a new driver but no matter what happens in terms of my driving I will forever be a cyclist. :boogie



clarkekent said:


>


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

-


----------



## Toxicodendron (Aug 25, 2016)

teopap said:


> I own a hybrid bike because I'm poor and couldn't afford a car.


Electric hybrid?



Lostintheshuffle said:


> My ex kept my bike and sold it. I can't afford to buy a new one


That's really uncool of your ex. Maybe try finding a decent condition bike at a garage sale or thrift store?



Scrub-Zero said:


> I do, and i use it a lot. Been biking for roughly 15 years now.
> 
> It's my main mode of transportation. I even ride during the winter when it's possible. I'm thinking of buying an older bike just for that. Not a fan of riding my good bike through cold, snow and salt.


How much snow is too much? I find I can't get traction in more than an inch or two, but I've seen bike tracks on uncleared sidewalks with nearly half a foot.


----------



## Toxicodendron (Aug 25, 2016)

I have a mountain bike with a bent front rim from wiping out on a dirt jump a few weeks back. I like riding out into the country and walking trails a few hours before heading back. I use it for commuting too so I'm thinking of trying to make some kind of dynamic breaking system.


----------



## Friendonkey (May 13, 2016)

No, I never learned how to ride a bike.


----------



## the username is taken (Aug 27, 2016)

I don't even know how to ride a bike.


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

As a kid.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Yes, but it's currently rusty with flat tires. I plan on buying a new one soon though.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

Do I own a bicycle? Yes...
Do I use it? No.


----------

